
Brain researchers warn that lack of sleep is a public health crisis - cyanbane
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/go-to-bed-brain-researchers-warn-that-lack-of-sleep-is-a-public-health-crisis/2019/01/24/bbc61562-0a1b-11e9-85b6-41c0fe0c5b8f_story.html
======
thedevindevops
To prevent dead links, here's an archive copy:
[https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.washingtonpost.com...](https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/go-to-bed-brain-researchers-warn-that-lack-of-sleep-is-a-public-
health-crisis/2019/01/24/bbc61562-0a1b-11e9-85b6-41c0fe0c5b8f_story.html)

